# Top 10 Video Games of ALL Time!



## Fry (15 Sep 2005)

For those who like to game, just wondering your top 10 favorites of all time. Console, PC, MAC, whatever.



1 being the most favorite.

1. Starcraft  (PC)
2. Chrono Trigger (SNES)
3. FinalFantasy X(PC)
4. Commando's (ALL of em)
5. Zelda 2 (NES)
6. SuperMario 3(NES)
7. Baldur's Gate I (PC)
8. Half-Life(PC)
9. Civ(all versions) (PC)
10. Call of Duty (PC)


Your top 10? Comments?
6.


----------



## Mappy (15 Sep 2005)

I dont know about a top ten, but here are my faves

1. Super Mario Bro 1
2. Super Mario Bro 3
3. Contra
4. Mario-Kart
5. Duckhunt
6. Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
7. Mortal Combat
8.  Super Mario 2
9.  Mike Tysons Punchout
10. Tiny Toons Adventures


Note that most of these games are really old.  Newer video games are a bit too intense and challenging for me!!


----------



## Kal (15 Sep 2005)

Not necessarily in this order:

1. Duke Nukem 3D
2. Wolfenstein 3D
3. Sunset Riders 
4. Rainbow 6 (all of them)
5. Super Mario RPG Legend of the Seven Stars
6. Mortal Kombat 4
7. Metal Gear Solid 2
8. Ghost Recon (all of them)
9. Max Payne
10. Ninja Gaiden

Honourable mentions: Castlevania, Super Metroid, Doom (series), Megaman(series), Quake (series), Ninja Turtles (series) Hitman 2,3, Killswitch

Yes, all my games have a re-occuring theme, I know I'm sick.....


----------



## pte. Massecar (15 Sep 2005)

Half life is definetly the best game of all time. The original. It changed gaming. Kinda makes me want to get rid of my mac and buy another PC... maybe


----------



## Mojo Magnum (15 Sep 2005)

1. Rainbow six 3 (live play)
2. Halo 2

Not that I remember what they're like with all the BMQ prep goin on  ;D


----------



## NavComm (15 Sep 2005)

I can only comment on games I've played which is limited to:

Laura Croft Angel of Darkness (PS2) followed by all other Tomb Raider games (PS1) and then Mario Bros. Fifa 2005 is good too, I'm just not very proficient at it.

That is the extent of my gaming knowledge.


----------



## Sgt_Battler (15 Sep 2005)

My list is in no particular order either...
1) Timesplitters Future Perfect
2) Battlefield series
3) Half-Life 1 and 2
4) Medal of Honor series
5) Gran Turismo 4
6) Super Smash Bros. Melee
7) Metal Gear Solid 3
8) NBA Street Vol. 2
9) Burnout 3
10) Kingdom Hearts...even if it IS part Disney.


----------



## Lost_Warrior (16 Sep 2005)

IMHO

1) Halflife 2
2) Halflife
3) Civilization 3
4) Command and Conquer Generals
5) Battlefield 2
6) Battlefield 1942
7) Warcraft 3
8) Earth 2150
9) Ghost Recon
10) Starcraft


----------



## Pfc_Norup (16 Sep 2005)

What's wrong with people?

When I come home from a dull firefight I allways relax with a 1.5 Liter Dr. Pepper and Operation Flashpoint!



> Operation Flashpoint (OFP) is a military tactical combat simulation game developed by Bohemia Interactive Studios and published by Codemasters. As well as participating in conventional infantry combat the player can operate helicopters, tanks and boats, or take on the role of special forces.



Operation Flashpoint is the by far the most realistic "war" game outthere... It let's you play as a grunt, squad leader, helicopter pilot, fighter pilot, tank crew and SF...
The game is a couple of years old but it's still number one! And with the modding community you can download forces and weapons from all around the world!   
And the editor let's you "reinact" your firefights from real life!

The only thing missing is the "snap" when a bullet passes you!

If you like huge areas, realistic firefights and real weapons, try it....

http://www.bistudio.com/resistance/ - info and demo

http://www.ofpec.com/ - info and downloads

http://www.operation-flashpoint.dk/ Danish Forces ( Wood, desert, vehicles, and Special Forces )



> The ultimate realistic combat simulation experience brought to you by the creators of Operation Flashpoint*. recharges in a new engine with additional fresh, modern time setting. Freedom of action and immersive complex environments blended with unique touch of total realism return in this new game



http://www.armedassault.com/ The upcoming sequel



> Operation Flashpoint for personal computers has won universal acclaim for its realistic simulation of military conflict situations on the PC, even to the extent where the game's technology has been adapted for the United States Marine Corps to use as a special combat training application called VBS1 (Virtual BattleField System) and it's now heading to consoles



http://www.bistudio.com/games/ofx.html For the XBox generation


----------



## Fry (17 Sep 2005)

Maddox comments on video games!

http://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=video_games


----------



## ReadyAyeReady (17 Sep 2005)

I can't think of 10 but here are some of my faves:

All Civs (Civ III especially)
Cossacks (All versions)
American Conquest
Neverwinter Nights


----------



## ChopperHead (17 Sep 2005)

Goldeneye 007 (N64)
All the Civ's ( PC)
Donkey Kong (N64,SuperNES)
The settlers (PC)
Command and Conquer series (PC)
GTA vice city,San Andreas (Ps2)
Medal of honour series (Ps2)
Army men (Ps2)
DuckHunt (NES)
Mario Cart ( N64)


----------



## Michael Dorosh (17 Sep 2005)

1.  Combat Mission (http://www.battlefront.com) - turn-based 3D tactical game, company sized, featuring Canadians in Italy and Northwest Europe

2. Operation Flashpoint - though the contact grenades are really, really annoying

Are there any others worth mentioning? Not really, everything else is kid's stuff.


----------



## cgyflames01 (17 Sep 2005)

While being merit listed, I developed a love for America's Army, I know its a bit cheesy, and there are alot of cheaters. But I can't get enough it. And the price was right.


----------



## DEVES (17 Sep 2005)

Ive played a few games, I don't know what the Top 10 to play would be but heres a few I enjoy.

1. SOCOM Navy Seals (Both of them and probably the new one coming out)
2. Blackhawk down (Both PC and PS2 version)
3. Ghost Recon (all)
4.Gran Turismo (all 3)
5. Ace Combat (only the newest one)
6. Tiger Woods (All good and gettin better every year)

That's all I can think of off hand.

Cheers...


----------



## boehm (17 Sep 2005)

Once and for all here it is... the 'official' top ten video games of all time (and a few extra):

1. Super Mario Bros/Duck Hunt (NES)
2. Sonic the Hedgehog (Sega)
3. Tetris (all)
4. Sim City Series (PC)
5. Age of Empires 2 (PC)
6. Super Mario Bros 3 (NES)
7. Street Fighter 2 (Sega)
8. GTA Series (PS2)
9. Starcraft (PC)
10. NHL 93/94 (Sega)


Honorable Mention:

Tiger Woods Series (all)
Doom (PC)
Total War Series (PC)
Madden NFL Series (all)
The Sims (PC)
Duke Nukem 3D (PC)


----------



## ChopperHead (17 Sep 2005)

Some more good games are:

Twisted metal Black( Ps2)
Medievil2 (Ps1)
Combat flight simulator (PC)
Space Invaders (Atari)
Asteroids ( Atari)
Turok Evoloution (Ps2)


----------



## Fry (17 Sep 2005)

Oh my God, how could I forget.... The CONTRA Series?!?!


Amazing games. I loved 'em!


----------



## Warvstar (17 Sep 2005)

1. Starcraft
2. Future Lands (this is my game currently in the works, name is likely to change)
3. Neverwinter Nights

And thats about it, Starcraft is just completly the best game ever designed.


----------



## Fry (17 Sep 2005)

I'll agree. Starcraft Brood War is designed perfectly, just as a game should. Perfect balance among the three races, millions of maps. It's amazing.


----------



## patt (17 Sep 2005)

one game i havnt seen on this topic was Operation Flashpoint! awsome game; fly,drive,walk anywheres on the maps! 

downside: way too many mods and add-ons going on!


----------



## KaptKain (17 Sep 2005)

Hard to put it to only 10....
(not in any particular order)

Command & Conquer: Renegade (PC)
Final Fantasy (NES)
Frostbite (Atari)
The Legend of Zelda (NES)
Star Wars Galaxies (PC)
1942/B-52 Bomber (Arcade)
Gauntlet II (Arcade)
Bomberman (SNES)
Tekken 2 (PS1)
Twisted Metal 2 (PS1)

Honorable Mentions:
D&D Pool Of Radiance (C64)
Rest of Command & Conquer series
Street Fighter 2 (the first one)
Gran Turismo Series
Need for Speed Series
Castlevania (NES)
Ghosts'n'Goblins (arcade)
TimePilot (Arcade)
Star Wars (Arcade orig)
Turok (N64..only N64 game I ever liked)
Metal Gear Solid series (from Nes to PS2)
R.C ProAm (NES)
Ninja Gaiden 1 and 2 (SNES)
Actraiser (SNES)
Arkanoid (all versions)
Tetris (colorful one by Nintendo for NES)
Blackthorne (NES)
Dragon Warrior (NES)

I can go on still. Avid gamer since Atari days.


----------



## lou133 (17 Sep 2005)

Some not mentioned are

Gran theft Auto Series
Day of Defeat (WW2 mod for Half-Life)
Counter-Strike
Diablo series
Syphon filter series

other that i forgot


----------



## patt (17 Sep 2005)

lou133 said:
			
		

> Some not mentioned are
> 
> Gran theft Auto Series
> Day of Defeat (WW2 mod for Half-Life)
> ...



splinter cell series
Medal of honor series
delta force series? (dunno maybe?)


----------



## lou133 (18 Sep 2005)

i guess there's a different top ten for every person

i forgot Metal Gear Series


----------



## Pfc_Norup (19 Sep 2005)

> ..one game i havnt seen on this topic was Operation Flashpoint! awsome game..


http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34638/post-271052.html?PHPSESSID=naj1g54hsoostpk4fa3j2eive4#msg271052 ( page 1 )  ;D



> ..downside: way too many mods and add-ons going on..


  No way... Look at the BAS add-ons or the DDAM 4.1 which let me recreate my firefights in Iraq... It's great I tell you all... GREAT!!!!


----------



## ChopperHead (19 Sep 2005)

well it's not a video game but I figured Id mention it anyway. A really cool game Is Warhammer (I hope I spelled it right). I used to play when I was younger very cool game takes patience tho.

Kyle


----------



## Sappo (19 Sep 2005)

I play many games... haha... too many to list

And I agree OFP is one of the top ones... has been for years

What name do you play under online?


----------



## BlueEyez (23 Sep 2005)

Man it was almost impossible to come up with a top 10. The 1st 2 picks deserve their spots, but the rest could have a different spot within my top 10

1- Super Metroid (SNES)
2- Final Fantasy VII (PSX)
3- Final Fantasy III (SNES)
4- Resident Evil 2 (PSX)
5- Battlefield Vietnam (PC)
6- Battlefield 2 (PC)
7- Half-Life 2 (PC)
8- Tekken Tag Tournament (Arcade)
9- Metroid Prime (GC)
10- Halo (Xbox)


----------



## RossF (23 Sep 2005)

Street Fighter.


----------



## armyvern (23 Sep 2005)

Hey can I ask my 12 year old son the answer to this one? I have played my daughter's Pokemon Pinball!! Does that count??   : : :

Perhaps the next time I buy him a game for one of his many gadgets (Gameboy Advance/SP/PS2 and X Box) I can seek all of your advice on whether or not it is appropriately placed for his age group. The last one I got him is now locked up in my jewelery box because it said 12 and over but WHOA man!! Definately not!! I can't remember the name of the darn thing... :rage:


----------



## Sf2 (24 Sep 2005)

My list is based on influence to the industry, not necessarily on the quality of the game itself

1)  Pong
2)  Donkey Kong
3)  Super Mario Bros
4)  Wolfenstien
5)  Gran Tursimo 1, 3, and 4
6)  Command and Conquer
7)  Battlefield Series
8)  Grand Theft Auto series
9)  Halo
10)  Street Fighter


----------



## D-n-A (24 Sep 2005)

In no order

1.) Operation Flashpoint(PC)
2.) Brothers in Arms(XBOX)
3.) HALO 1 an 2 (XBOX)
4.) GTA3 series(XBOX)
5.) Americas Army(PC)
6.)Men of Valor(XBOX)
7.) Half Life 1 an 2(PC)
8.) Rainbow Six series(PC)
9.) Max Payne (XBOX)
10.) Ghost Recon series(XBOX)


----------



## Mojo Magnum (24 Sep 2005)

Rainbow six3 xbox live, best map- trainyard.  g3a3, or .50 cal.

ooh rah


----------



## Kal (24 Sep 2005)

I've never understood what the deal was with Halo, anyways.  Honestly, I didn't think it was _that_ great and wouldn't spend my money to buy it...


----------



## Fry (24 Sep 2005)

I've never heard of operation flashpoint, but many of you seem to say it's a good game. Haven't seen it around, any ideas on how to obtain a copy?


----------



## ChopperHead (25 Sep 2005)

Kal said:
			
		

> I've never understood what the deal was with Halo, anyways.   Honestly, I didn't think it was _that_ great and wouldn't spend my money to buy it...



Me neither I played it once I thought it sucked. I didnt understand what all the hype was about it there tons of much better games out there.


----------



## Devils Rear (25 Sep 2005)

Hi I am the admin for a new dod:source website. 

You will find all you need to know about the game at www.dodirectory.com 

We also host about 2000 flash games for *cough* office/college use - you will need to register to play them. 

It is a Free website - everything on it is free 

Devils Rear 
DoDirectory Administrator


----------



## Devils Rear (25 Sep 2005)

DoD - Day of Defeat - best online ww2 game - bar none www.dodirectory.com


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (25 Sep 2005)

I moved your "other" advertisement here so that everyone can see the pitch you make is to the website you moderate on.......


----------



## nd.07 (28 Sep 2005)

My top 10

1. Call of Duty (addiction)
2. Splinter Cell Chaos Theory 
3.Socom 2 USN SEALs
4.Midtown Madness 2 :fliping 18 wheelers with a mini cooper is quite amusing:
5.Ghost Recon 
6. Unreal Tourney 2004
7.Age of Empires Age of Kings
8.Counter Strike
9.Brothers in Arms
10. Rome: Total War

Has anybody tried metal gear solid 3? impressions? i heard that it was excellent.


----------



## Benoit (28 Sep 2005)

Just to let you guys know on October 6th the sequel to Brothers in arms road to hill 30 is being released. Titled Brothers in arms Earned in blood. Its supposed to be bigger and better, Check it out at www.brothersinarmsgame.com


----------



## Dan Gerous (28 Sep 2005)

I would have to say (in no order)
1.  Half-Life 2
2.  Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic
3.  Rainbow Six 3: Raven Shield
4.  Battlefield 2
5.  Brothers in Arms
6.  Day Of Defeat (original, not source)
7.  Call Of Duty
8.  Star Wars Jedi Knight (the original force power game)
9.  James Bond: Everything or Nothing
10.  Metal Gear Solid

These are just games that I couldn't stop playing once I started.


----------



## Glorified Ape (29 Sep 2005)

In no particular order:

1. Jagged Alliance 2 - turn-based mercenary game. 
2. Half-Life - more for the offshoots like DOD and CS than the game itself. 
3. Doom - the original. Old as it may be, it was a ground-breaker. 
4. Mercenaries - for XBox - like GTA but in a war zone and w/ airstrikes, arty support, etc.
5. 1080 Snowboarding or Amped 2 - a toss up. 
6. Tony Hawk's Pro Skater - the original - again a ground-breaker. 
7. Ultima Online - pre-Trammel to circa T2A, especially the Seige Perilous server. 
8. Grand Theft Auto: Vice City or San Andreas - you have to give Vice City credit for groundbreaking but San Andreas was incredible
9. Zelda 1,3,4,5 - Great games, another groundbreaker. The second Zelda sucked horribly. 
10. 007 Goldeneye - A legend in FPS. 

I wish I still had my Jagged Alliance 2 CD's... gotta see whether I can track something down on Ebay. 

Honorable mention: The Super Mario games - they were all great games and trump anything on my list. I can't believe I forgot them.


----------



## career_radio-checker (29 Sep 2005)

Hands down the best is Rome: Total War for RTS games


----------



## Winstone (29 Sep 2005)

1. Total War: Medieval, Shogun, Rome
2. Battlefield 2
3. Warcraft 1,2,3,
4. Call of Duty
5. Battlefield 1942
6. Rainbow Six
7. Half Life (Counterstrike)
8. Splinter Cell, Chaos Theory
9. Starcraft
10. Sim City 4
.
.
.
.
.
210. Leisure Suit Larry


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (30 Sep 2005)

Going to the way-back files:

    (1)  F15 Strike Eagle (C64 baby) - first game I ever played that didn't force you down one path

    (2)  Silent Service (C64) 

    (3)  SIMCITY (grandfather of the god games)

    (4)  The old-school Gunship for the C64

    (5)  M1 Tank Platoon (PC)

    (6)  Civilization (I lost a few weekends to this one)

    (7)  Warcraft II (I lost a summer to that one)

    (8)   Temple of Asphai 

    (9)   Duke (shake it baby)

    (10)  Halo 

2B


----------



## ChopperHead (30 Sep 2005)

I think you mean the N64 not the C64


----------



## Dan Gerous (30 Sep 2005)

ChopperHead said:
			
		

> I think you mean the N64 not the C64



Commondore 64, pre-dates anything near a pentium.  I still have F-15 diskettes that runs on my old 486 66mHz computer (I don't have the computer anymore).


----------



## AoD71 (30 Sep 2005)

Not in order:

Halo
Battlefield 2 : MC
The Sims (1 and 2)
Star Wars : KOTOR (1 and 2)
Unreal Championship
Forza Motorsports
Rainbow Six / Ghost Recon series
F.E.A.R. (only played the demo, but GOD is that game AMAZING! Definately my #1)
Call of Duty
Fable

360 Coming out!! Anyone getting Ghost Recon: AW?!?!


----------



## Sf2 (30 Sep 2005)

Forza over GT4??  blasphemy.....


----------



## Nemo888 (30 Sep 2005)

I get drunk and play BF 2 occasionally. 
The guns/rifles are really inacurate though, obviously not based on Canadian troops.


----------



## honestyrules (1 Oct 2005)

My best of the bests are:

Super metroid (SNES)

Zelda!(NES)

Super street fighter(SNES)

Farc CRY(PC)


----------



## FredDaHead (7 Nov 2005)

Nate M said:
			
		

> Commondore 64, pre-dates anything near a pentium.   I still have F-15 diskettes that runs on my old 486 66mHz computer (I don't have the computer anymore).



I got that beat, I have a Commodore Vic-20! Complete with tape-loaded games! Oh, and an Atari system. Gotta love that weird space game that I never had a clue how to play. I also have (somewhere...) an 8088 "portable" computer. Greatest games ever, on those things!

As for a top 10... I'd really have to think about it. There were so many great games over the years, I don't think 10 is enough to name them all.

Best game probably nobody here has heard about: Trade Wars 2002. Or maybe Legends of the Red Dragon. Either way, if any of you guys have ever played them... wow, I'm not the only person in the world to remember the days before the internet!


----------



## Big Foot (7 Nov 2005)

My list:
Commander Keen
Captain Comic
Wolfenstein 3D
Mortal Kombat
Street Fighter II
Legend of Zelda (SNES)
Ice Hockey (NES)
Sonic the Hedgehog
Duckhunt
Command and Conquer


----------



## tykotyko (7 Nov 2005)

guys n gals. the best WAR GAME ever in the history of the gaming world would be starcraft brood wars. without a doubt. just one level will last you way longer than playing most ww2 fps games, plus the diffrent species and weapons. up to for players on n64, and dont get me started with the awesomeness of the online pc version. just the fact that you need stadegy durring every minute of gameplay makes this a tremendously exciting game. this game makes generals


----------



## mtrabant (7 Nov 2005)

Time to start posting here I guess...

In no particular order:
Metroid Prime
Super Metroid
Chrono Trigger
Final Fantasy 4
NHL 06
Incredible Hulk: Ultimate Destruction
Mega Man X
All the Zeldas
Mario 64 (both N64 and DS versions)
Starcraft and Brood War
Diablo 2: LoD
WWF No Mercy
Super Smash Bros: Melee

More than ten I know.   :-\


----------



## In the light of things (8 Nov 2005)

> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...



So true... anyone who plays that crap seriously needs a slap in the face.  Anyway...


1. Pong
2. Tetris
3. Solitaire
4. FreeCell
5 Frogger... no but seriously :/


1. Return to Castle Wolfenstein
2. Battlefield 2
3. Call of Duty 2 (and Call of Duty)
5. Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory
4. StarCraft Brood War
5. Perfect Dark (n64 version)
6. Halo2 (and Halo)
7. Rainbow 6 (Lockdown)
8. Ghost Recon 2 (hate the crappy aimer/no gun view)
9. Diablo 2 LoD
10. awaiting memory... MileHighClub flight-sims (definitely need to make more good combat flight-sims)


----------



## FredDaHead (8 Nov 2005)

tykotyko said:
			
		

> this game (Starcraft) makes generals



If this is true, then I'm really glad I'm in the Navy!


----------



## Weiner (8 Nov 2005)

At least that I've played...

1.  Battlefield 2
2.  Falcon 4.0 Allied Force
3.  Microsoft Flight Simulator 2004
4.  Age of Empires 2
5.  Civilization (Used to be hooked on it when I was like 12 or so)
6.  Joint Operations: Typhoon Rising
7.  First 2 Hero's Quest (Quest for Glory) Games
8.  First 2 Police Quest Games
9.  First 3 Kings Quest Games
10.  First 3 Space Quest Games

That's my random list... 

11. Sopwith


----------



## xpiinkstarx (9 Nov 2005)

hmmmm 
the bestt video games aree. mario cart - friggin rightt.. the 2nd zelda, gta vice city, duckhunt..and snowboarding ones.. 

toodles<33


----------



## tykotyko (10 Nov 2005)

acually duckhunt is problably one of the best games ever, what a classic. lol  :cam:


----------



## aluc (10 Nov 2005)

most recently played, Resident Evil 4 - crazy awesome!


----------



## The Gues-|- (10 Nov 2005)

I Didn't have time to read all the posts, but I hope someone mentioned Excite Bike! Mohaa comes a close second.

 :dontpanic:


----------



## JDFreeSoul (10 Nov 2005)

Yes, finally someone mentioned it, Operation Flashpoint is by FAR the best game EVER made!  ;D

I'd say second is Rainbow Six 3.


----------



## BSmith12 (10 Nov 2005)

Ooh! A video game thread, wicked.   :blotto:
My top ten (in order) would be...

   1 )   Counter-Strike: Source [PC]
   2 )   Day of Defeat: Source [PC]
   3 )   Guild Wars [PC]
   4 )   Brothers In Arms [Xbox]
   5 )   America's Army [PC]
   6 )   Half-Life 2 [PC]
   7 )   World of WarCraft [PC]
   8 )   The Legend of Dragoon [PS1]
   9 )   Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past [SNES]
10 )   Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles IV: Turtles in Time [SNES]

I've always been a HUGE fan of Counter-Strike, and the Source engine has made it my ultimate gaming experience. :mg:
I can't wait for the Xbox 360. It's gonna be "the pwns0rz." :


----------



## joseph_almeida (10 Nov 2005)

Gran Turismo 1-4. Nuff said...


----------



## Booya McNasty (10 Nov 2005)

In no order...

Socom 2 (ps2)
Final Fantasy X (ps2)
Mario Cart (snes)
James Bond Goldeneye (n64)
Soul Blade (ps)
Sega Sports Tennis (ps2)
Tony Hawk Pro Skater 3 (ps2)
Space Quest 4 (pc)
Grand Theft Auto San Andres (ps2)
Star Wars KOTOR (xbox)


----------



## AoD71 (11 Nov 2005)

*F.E.A.R.*  :akimbo:


----------



## DG-41 (11 Nov 2005)

Ah, you young pups. Try this list:

1) Elite (Commodore 64) The mother of all space trader/fighter games, with the most intuitive 3D radar display ever made. Great fun! Even played "The Blue Danube" when the docking computer was on, in an homage to Stanley K. 

2) Ultima 3/4/5 (Apple 2, Commodore 64, and Amiga) I'm grouping these together because I consider them extensions of the same game. Truely immersive tile-based RPG, with an innovative storyline that went beyond the usual hack & slash plots.

3) Falcon 2.0 (Amiga) An amazingly detailed and true to life flight combat simulator

4) Lemmings (Amiga) The most maddeningly challlenging puzzle game ever made, and funnier than hell too. Oh no!

5) Harpoon (Amiga) Hands down the most realistic wargame ever produced - this game taught me tons about air and sea warfare. I wish this one would get updated and re-released

6) Steel Beasts (PC) A tank combat simulator that rivals the SIMNET in Ft Knox

7) Sim City (Amiga) Build an manage your own city. Whenever I drive through downtown Detroit, I start seeing it in terms of SimCity zoning

8) Test Drive: LeMans (PS2) I own a LOT of racing games, because I use the games as training for my own race car. TD: LM has the most realistic feel to it of any racing game I've ever played; it and GT4 are the only games where I can "push" like I do in a real race car and see results.

9) Railroad Tycoon 2 (Linux) Play with trains, lose track of time.

10) Enemy Territory: The best of the first-person Quake-alikes. 100% online play, and mission-based. This is what America's Army should aspire to be.

There are more, but that's a good start.

DG


----------



## In the light of things (11 Nov 2005)

> 10) Enemy Territory: The best of the first-person Quake-alikes. 100% online play, and mission-based. This is what America's Army should aspire to be.



If only it had been made my ID/Activision/Greymatter like RtCW it would have been a lot better IMO, especially since they stole the 1911 sound from the ghost's rifle on StarCraft


----------



## honestyrules (11 Nov 2005)

Top gear 3000 for SNES, and FAR CRY on the PC (online is great and graphics are gorgeous!!!!!)


----------



## FredDaHead (11 Nov 2005)

DG-41 said:
			
		

> 5) Harpoon (Amiga) Hands down the most realistic wargame ever produced - this game taught me tons about air and sea warfare. I wish this one would get updated and re-released



It has been. I have Harpoon 3 on my home computer. Very good game, but incredibly hard for someone like me who doesn't know nearly enough about sea/air warfare. (You can get it at http://advancedgaming.biz/ ...it's a bit expensive, but worth it)

Btw, Lemmings and those other old games you mentionned, are awesome.  Finally someone who understands gaming!


----------



## BSmith12 (14 Nov 2005)

Oh, I played a *16 player fighting game* a week ago, and I had to go buy it yesterday because it was just that good.
Custom soundtracks, lots of weapons and different play modes. Cool graphics and lots of martial arts.
http://www.ironphoenix.com/
Very, very, very fun.  :blotto:


----------



## Thirstyson (14 Nov 2005)

In the light of things said:
			
		

> If only it had been made my ID/Activision/Greymatter like RtCW it would have been a lot better IMO, especially since they stole the 1911 sound from the ghost's rifle on StarCraft



Who cares where they got the pistol sound for one of the many guns from?

Enemy Territory is indeed the most balanced and fun FPS I've ever played. The mission based play keeps all the stat whores and kids out.

Best of all, this game is FREE! 0$!


----------



## In the light of things (16 Nov 2005)

I just didn't like the game.


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (14 Dec 2005)

PAC MAN, DUCK HUNT, Battle field (whole series), Americas Army, Age of Empires series,


----------



## Kendrick (14 Dec 2005)

The Wing Commander Series.  
1,2, especially 3 and 4.


----------



## Bomber (14 Dec 2005)

I agree with Dorosh, COmbat Mission and before that was my favoite of all time , Steel Panthers.  I once surprised a wayward Polish helicopter with a well dug in RCR fellow and his Carl G.  I don't think modern computers can even run it, I tried it in XP once and it was uncontrollable, cursor goes across the screen at lightning speed.  But playing as any country in the world, against any other country was really fun.


----------



## Wils21 (14 Dec 2005)

SOCOM 3(only online),  GoldenEye, Age of Empires, Hearts of Iron(takes a bit to learn but in the end a great game)


----------



## figure_11 (14 Dec 2005)

1. World of Warcraft
2. Battlefield 2: Special Forces
3. Civilization 4


----------



## Conquistador (14 Dec 2005)

1. Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas
2. SOCOM 2 & 3
3. Zelda 64: Ocarina of Time


----------



## LordVagabond (15 Dec 2005)

In no particular order:

1) World of Warcraft (best ever implementation of MMORPG)
2) Guild Wars (MMORPG/CORPG... and it's FREE monthly  )
3) Battlefield 1942/Battlefield 2
4) Unreal Tournament/ 2k3/ 2k4 (best... EVER... team based online fps)
5) PlanetSide (MMOFPS... good idea, great implementation, and when you get continental battles... oh my...  ;D)
6) Doom series (nuff said)
7) Half Life/ HL2 (best ever FPS, hands down. HUGE story, always pushed the limits of available technology at the time and there's more coming ;D )
8) Final Fantasy series (need I really say more? No? good)
9) XenoGears (in my mind, one of the greatest singlular RPGs ever)
10) Metal Gear Solid series (makes you feel like a real special ops dude  :warstory

Honorable mention: Xenosaga 1 & 2 (great story, game okay), Gran Turismo series (best driving games ever), Lifeline (so far, the only completely voice controlled game I know of that actually WORKS), SSX series (wacky, fun, out there... great games), Metroid Prime series (AWESOME games), Legend of Zelda series (excluding 3DO games), F-Zero GX (you want high speed gaming, this is like a crack-addict's game), Soul Calibur series, Beyond Good and Evil (hugely awesome, but for some reason... is too short)


----------



## AoD71 (16 Dec 2005)

LordVagabond said:
			
		

> 5) PlanetSide (MMOFPS... good idea, great implementation, and when you get continental battles... oh my...  ;D)



Yea Planetside WAS good, but I avoided most of the big battles because of lag. Maybe those issues are fixed now - I played a *long* time ago. In any case, you are probably interested in Huxley - a PC/Xbox 360 game coming out in a long time (I believe it was delayed). It is an MMOFPS just like Planetside, but it is set in a post-apocolyptic world. Anyone who enjoys shooters should definately check this game out.


----------



## Mojo Magnum (17 Dec 2005)

has anyone played Age of Empire three????

I loved all the others in this series and Age of Mythology as well.

is AOE3 worth picking up?


----------



## George Wallace (17 Dec 2005)

Went out and bought it and found that I liked AOE II better.  I will see how it goes, as I was really pissed off when it FROZE UP after the first level.  Go to their site if you buy it and download the first Patch before you even think of playing AOE3.  They are already working on a second Patch, and the game has only been out for a month.  MS should get a grip on their products and put out a stable product.....this requirement for patches for a brand new game are rediculous.  Nothing new for MS, eh!


----------



## AoD71 (19 Dec 2005)

I don't know if I would put these games on my top 10 of all time, but I got the Xbox 360 on Launch, and have bought 4 games since then. Project Gotham 3 is for hardcore racers, and is a game that requires lots of skill to excell at. NFS: Most Wanted is also great, more so if plain ol' racing is not enough. This game requires practically no skill to play, but the cop chases are  f***ing amazing! Perfect Dark Zero is one of the best multiplayer shooters you'll ever play. 32 people online, and the game runs top-notch, and still looks beautiful. Kameo is also a great adventure game that is definately one of the best looking 360 games to date. This one is on par with Ocarina of Time. I shit you not. I *highly* recommend these games if you have a 360!


----------



## LordVagabond (21 Dec 2005)

Gran Turismo > PGR any day, any where, any time   8)


----------



## AoD71 (21 Dec 2005)

LordVagabond said:
			
		

> Gran Turismo > PGR any day, any where, any time   8)



Right on! I never really liked PGR2 (I only liked looking through the Dealership, and test-driving cars). But the third one is amazing compared to it. The cars feel like they would in real life, and not like they are on shopping cart wheels like the first 2.


----------



## ImanIdiot (21 Dec 2005)

Does anyone remember SEAL Team? It was a Vietnam FPS. I used to play it when I was like 15, and man, that was fun!


----------



## Slim (21 Dec 2005)

STEEL BEASTS

A great battlegroup simulator (which is what it was origionally designed for.

http://www.steelbeasts.com/


----------

